
Peace for Triple Piano - fanf2
http://vihart.com/peace-for-triple-piano/
======
AlphaWeaver
The explanation of how the video was made [0] was fantastic! It goes into the
insane math behind everything and Vi even makes little physical models showing
how the objects move through space and time... Definitely worth a watch!

[0]: [https://youtu.be/x1zJoU6Luss](https://youtu.be/x1zJoU6Luss)

------
teeray
I went straight to the video and was confused at first not realizing it was a
360° video. Make sure to drag around while watching for the full effect!

~~~
claar
Ah, thanks for pointing this out. This helped a lot.

Am I understanding correctly that she only recorded a single video, and
spliced it together 3 times?

~~~
Nition
Yes, if I'm understanding the making video correctly, it's three different
time sections of the same video at once, timeshifted equally, with the three
views also slowly rotating around the sphere (more like a cylinder) over time,
which keeps the three edges seamless as long as you plan your movements
carefully. And a bit of editing to correct issues.

~~~
cardamomo
> more like a cylinder

Or a "sphube," according to the making-of video.

------
Zolomon
With >$7500 per month rolling in[1], I doubt she has to starve very much, or
at least I hope so. Amazing that she has managed to get that far! Way to go
Vi.

[1] [https://www.patreon.com/vihart](https://www.patreon.com/vihart)

~~~
patrickyeon
I don't know if that's as much as you think it is. Vi's actually pretty
forward with what some of those costs are on her Patreon page there, and in
calling the goal of $10,000 "sustainability". If I were to throw some very
rough numbers, I'd guess at 10% of that going to payment processing (iirc,
Patreon takes 5%, paypal/stripe would be at 3-5%?), which would leave
81,000/yr. 24,000 to tax, and we're down to 4,750/mo.

Internet, piano loan, and rent are 2,650 as per Vi's Patreon pledge amounts.
So, 2,100/mo for the rest of life's costs (and if you're not used to seeing
the cost, remember that health insurance is not cheap in the US), as well as
the costs of material and equipment for her work. I'll point out that
"sustainability" as her Patreon goal still involves counting on Amazon
wishlist gifts to provide the equipment she wants/needs, and this is before we
talk about savings or other such adult things.

It's great that she's getting Patreon income (and probably Youtube ad income)!
I really would love to see amazing creators supported in such a way more
often. We should just be careful when reading the Patreon top line number that
we don't compare it to our bottom line on a pay stub.

~~~
kgc
Patreon donations are taxed?

~~~
pjc50
They're income like everything else?

------
mikesickler
Vi Hart is like all the Tenenbaum children rolled into one. So much talent!

~~~
jjw1414
It's been years since I read, "Family of Geniuses". I agree - Vi Hart could be
the other "adopted daughter".

------
danfolkes
Watch the "making of" video! So much hard work!

~~~
pcl
My favorite phrase from the making-of video: "time sphube"

------
pfedigan
Hey! If you like 3D audio and video music projects check out this awesome
project called Smart Concert:
[http://patrickfedigan.xyz/smartconcert.html](http://patrickfedigan.xyz/smartconcert.html)

------
phamilton
Worth pulling out the Google Cardboard (or fancier VR device) for this video.

It's pretty disorienting to turn around and see/hear her behind you. I spent a
few minutes confusing turning 120 degrees for turning 180 degrees. I though
she pulled some crazy hexaflexagon style trick in the video, since it took me
3 "about face" turns to get back to my original position.

------
garethrees
Very nice! Reminiscent of Michael Gondry, on what must be a minuscule fraction
of the budget. Compare with Gondry's "Come Into My World":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63vqob-
MljQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63vqob-MljQ)

~~~
betageek
He took it to the next level on the "Let Forever Be" video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5FyfQDO5g0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5FyfQDO5g0)

------
mproud
I was hoping for a very quiet “ppp” piece of music, maybe some science or just
curious insight behind pianissimo. I figured “peace” only re-iterated the
quietness sought after.

------
dsnuh
Is it spelled "Peace" deliberately or is that a typo?

~~~
etrautmann
Pacem == Peace, the main lyrics are Dona Nobis Pacem

~~~
dsnuh
Thank you, I hadn't paid attention.

------
waterpowder
This is incredibly well made!

------
mrgriscom
Anybody know what camera was used to film this?

~~~
jwm20
Ricoh Theta
([https://theta360.com/en/about/theta/](https://theta360.com/en/about/theta/))

It was briefly mentioned in the making-of video.

------
KC8ZKF
From Vi Hart's FAQ

Q: How do you pronounce “Vi”? A: Usually “Vi” rhymes with “Hi”, but the non-
English pronunciation is often like “Vee,” and I consider that also correct. I
will also answer to “Six” and “Not-Emacs”.

~~~
cardamomo
I'm also enjoying reading the FAQ. My favorite part:

> Q: You should make a video about…

> A: Nope! You should make that video!

